# How did Drew McIntyre get so big?



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

The Gym obviously.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

same way they all get big

go to the WWE doctor and get themselves a prescription for some HGH


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

Looks like HGH to me. Especially recently.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

He's a latter day Hulkamaniac, brother. :hogan


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Brian Cage diet or regular dieting and excerci


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

he was always tall


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

He's always been jacked, just worked hard in the gym in his time away from WWE. Not everyone has to take HGH guys.


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

:hogan Them Vitamins and prayers brother!


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

He went through puberty and ended up at 6'5 whatver.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

In 2008 he was only 22, so he grew, I guess. And gym, yeah.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> He's always been jacked, just worked hard in the gym in his time away from WWE. Not everyone has to take HGH guys.


The added beard really has helped


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

Previously be it the young face, having less muscle, perhaps people he was in the ring with too, all of the above he was deceptively large. Now he ain't so yeah, has a lot of people scratching their heads wondering if he was anywhere close to just how large he is now previously. They played him up against Strowman as if it was Giant vs Giant almost, so they clearly see him as a big dude (obviously he is, but Orton is tall too and it ain't treated like a big deal).


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Dat dere celltech. 

Obviously he's been saying his prayers and taking his vitamins.

Personally, don't care how he got 'so big' - he looks good. Almost like an old school wrestler that I grew up watching.


----------



## Working (May 28, 2018)

Because he got sick of being small like Daniel Bryan so he decided to grow really tall and beat everyone up, same as Big Cass.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

He was never small.

Big Drew looks like Diesel without style.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

im gonna laugh so hard when in 4 months, everyone realizes McIntyre totally sucks


----------



## JonLeduc (May 5, 2016)

It's been 10 years.... TEN YEARS.

I think a man can take a lot of mass in that lapse of time with a Proper diet/training.

This guy is certainly a genetic freak. Not everyone needs Roids and/or HGH.. Not saying he's not doing it but..Again.. 10 years.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

He stood next to Dolph Ziggler.

Jinder Mahal looks a lot taller when he's stood next to those Indian midgets too.

If Heath Slater gets paired with Hornswoggle instead of Rhyno people will be wondering how he got so tall.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> He's always been jacked, just worked hard in the gym in his time away from WWE. Not everyone has to take HGH guys.


not everyone has to... but most of them do


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

He's actually just an average sized Scotsman.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> He's always been jacked, just worked hard in the gym in his time away from WWE. Not everyone has to take HGH guys.


 They only draw assumptions because of how Mahal got big.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Cut out alcohol and junk food. Lift big.*


----------



## lungbuster06 (Feb 14, 2012)

I believe I read somewhere in the past that the average physical peak is in the late 20's/early 30's. Drew was still wet behind the ears in his first run. It's just natural body dynamics plus hard work.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

As others have said he went to the gym. I think he worked hard to get back. Really think he's got a good future ahead of him.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

He took Big Cass's advice, looked at old photos of himself, small pathetic, and he got big. so he could show the bullies.


----------



## Mgene15 (Jan 27, 2018)

Roids


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

domotime2 said:


> im gonna laugh so hard when in 4 months, everyone realizes McIntyre totally sucks


Gonna be holding that laugh back forever then


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

He's not dramatically bigger, just much more toned. The beard and the chest hair helps more than you think.

Drew in 2010










Drew in 2018


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

He's 6'5".. Jinder is 6'5".. Even Slater is 6'2".. 
The talent was just bigger back then, so he didn't look that out of place.
Now the majority are smaller he looks like a monster.

Obvious current one is Matt Hardy.. He looked like a damn midget when he was in WWE before, now he's bigger than half the dudes he's up against.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

He took extra testosterone and lifted weights.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Pushups. Situps. And plent of juice.

And if you get that reference, God bless you.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't want to assume he's on steroids, but he's on steroids.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> He's always been jacked, just worked hard in the gym in his time away from WWE. Not everyone has to take HGH guys.


Lol, it only took a few posts for the inevitable "he just works out really hard guys, honest!"

Why do some people have such a hard time A. spotting blatant PED users and/or B. accepting people are PED users?

If you think Drew McIntyre is natural then you are painfully ignorant.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

Drew, Jinder, Sheamus, and Rey train with this guy who is known to the law for steroid trafficking:
https://www.instagram.com/chriscavallini/?hl=en

And those are just the wrestlers I know of.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Steroids but most people on here wont be as quick to accuse him like they do Jinder.


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> He's always been jacked, just worked hard in the gym in his time away from WWE. Not everyone has to take HGH guys.



This is Wrestlingforum.com, Marky. Literally everyone who is in great physical shape is on HGH according to the WF body specialists.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Nothing Finer said:


> He stood next to Dolph Ziggler.
> 
> Jinder Mahal looks a lot taller when he's stood next to those Indian midgets too.
> 
> If Heath Slater gets paired with Hornswoggle instead of Rhyno people will be wondering how he got so tall.


Same shit with Enzo but in reverse. Enzo always looked so small when he was with Big Cass but then he stood next to Kurt who is never portrayed to particularly small and was taller than him. He is the same size as Anderson who is never portrayed to be small and he was easily 2 or 3 inches taller than most if not all the cruiserweights and he isn't a very slender guy either.


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

This place is just silly season, really. The running assumption that any significant development of muscle is purely down to PED's is short-sighted at best and quite frankly displays a lack of understanding that each and every individual has a different genetic potential to build muscle at varying rates. Furthermore, bone width structure plays a huge part in making even the minutest of lean gains look an abundance. For a guy who has had a decent build for most of his career, going from not taking his training and nutrition serious to committing to it 100% can have dramatic results. For eg. I started training at 165lbs and with surplus calories and heavy training five days a week, for approx. 12 weeks, I made it to 175lbs with a reduction in body fat. Ten pounds lean muscle gain is physically obvious and significant, yet, in the estimation of this forum, I'd be a suspicious candidate for PED usage. My same friend, under the same training and diet made only 4lbs gain. Why? Not that I had an advantage with anything product related, but just to point out that natural genetics more-or-less can account for significant development.


----------



## Bratista (Jan 18, 2018)

Uncle Paul's special sauce...


----------



## CMPrinny (Dec 14, 2016)

Passing Triangles said:


> This place is just silly season, really. The running assumption that any significant development of muscle is purely down to PED's is short-sighted at best and quite frankly displays a lack of understanding that each and every individual has a different genetic potential to build muscle at varying rates. Furthermore, bone width structure plays a huge part in making even the minutest of lean gains look an abundance. For a guy who has had a decent build for most of his career, going from not taking his training and nutrition serious to committing to it 100% can have dramatic results. For eg. I started training at 165lbs and with surplus calories and heavy training five days a week, for approx. 12 weeks, I made it to 175lbs with a reduction in body fat. Ten pounds lean muscle gain is physically obvious and significant, yet, in the estimation of this forum, I'd be a suspicious candidate for PED usage. My same friend, under the same training and diet made only 4lbs gain. Why? Not that I had an advantage with anything product related, but just to point out that natural genetics more-or-less can account for significant development.


Honestly? All of the "hes on roids" just come off as insecure people finding excuses for their shitty bodies.

Genetics+consistency in diet/training. I had a room mate who was as cut and hacked as current McIntyre and I know his ass wasnt on peds.

My body doesnt tack on mass easily, i tend to get lean and defined but I also lack consistency, I'll hit it hard for 6-8 months, and then usually be lazy. Start gaming with all my free time, smoking more bud and eating shittily while downing alcohol on days off.


----------



## thelaughingman (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

He met Jinder's trainer.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

For those saying definite roids, I don't see any other of the major obvious signs if you want to point them out? 

To me it's looks like he's lowered his BF and it's confusing people. His actual muscle gains look pretty realistic considering timeframe.

The average roster height has probably dropped a few inches.
Roode, Almas, Gargano and Ziggler are the main guys we've seen him around and none of them are tall


----------



## Reyndog (Sep 3, 2016)

There are people who train every day and diet for years on end that don't look like Drew. For all those that think his natural, well then why doesn't he body build because he would win the natural comp everyday if he did.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Him and Jinder are best friends. They probably have their secrets. ?


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Took advice from The Rock & started clanging & banging of course!


----------



## steorswe (Apr 4, 2012)

On the indy scene I imagine he had more time to train and focus on his diet. Must be hard to do that in WWE with the constant travelling and events.


----------



## steorswe (Apr 4, 2012)

Catsaregreat said:


> Steroids but most people on here wont be as quick to accuse him like they do Jinder.


Jinder's gyno is a bit of a giveaway


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

steorswe said:


> Catsaregreat said:
> 
> 
> > Steroids but most people on here wont be as quick to accuse him like they do Jinder.
> ...


Jinder has a great body but he had all the signs including body acne which has resolved but at one point it looked really bad.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

He looks big, but not unnaturally big. I wouldn't say he is taking anything. Just hard work and good genetics.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Ratedr4life said:


> Drew in 2018





BehindYou said:


> For those saying definite roids, I don't see any other of the major obvious signs if you want to point them out?


Mountainous traps, bowling ball delts, wing-like lats, those muscles respond best to chemical assistance. 

If you look at stills of him facing off with Braun Strowman, you can see one guy who started with an ungodly genetic potential and one guy who started tall.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Asmodeus said:


> Mountainous traps, bowling ball delts, wing-like lats, those muscles respond best to chemical assistance.
> 
> If you look at stills of him facing off with Braun Strowman, you can see one guy who started with an ungodly genetic potential and one guy who started tall.


But the picture your referenced doesn't show those things?

Drew has a great physique but alot of his overall look has height and hair enhancing it, he's significantly less muscled then guys like Murphy and Nese. 

And he he looks nothing like what you see on juiced up guys like Jinder (who's traps are huge in comparison) or boulder shoulder dry as fuckTino in NXT in terms if what you listed.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Bagelalmond said:


> Last time I saw him in WWE, he was smaller than this. He was an averaged size muscular Scottish man in the ring, especially in 2008. How did he become a giant??!


The average size of a WWE wrestler has become smaller, even excluding the Cruiserweights. Much of the roster is about 15 - 20 lbs above the 205 limit.
Therefore McIntyre will stick out more.


----------



## steorswe (Apr 4, 2012)

Asmodeus said:


> Mountainous traps, bowling ball delts, wing-like lats, those muscles respond best to chemical assistance.
> 
> If you look at stills of him facing off with Braun Strowman, you can see one guy who started with an ungodly genetic potential and one guy who started tall.


Mcintyres traps, delts and lats don't look enhanced tbh. His delts haven't got that capped look which tends to come with aas use, his traps look natural and his lats aren't anything special either. He just looks like a naturally built guy who has been hitting the gym for a good 10+ years.


----------



## terrorofdeath (Jun 19, 2017)

He used the Hinder Jinder regime


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Obviously roids cause well it's not like you can have a body like that when you hit the gym...







:bored ( maybe listen to sheamus around 15 minutes.. )


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Obviously used the same methodology as Big Cass:
He was small once, but then decided to be big.

Pretty much the same as Jinder's method too, really.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

Black Maw said:


> Drew, Jinder, Sheamus, and Rey train with this guy who is known to the law for steroid trafficking:
> https://www.instagram.com/chriscavallini/?hl=en
> 
> And those are just the wrestlers I know of.


I provided this definitive answer two pages ago and people are still debating. Goes to show nobody actually reads anything on here and just like to hear themselves talk.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

JonLeduc said:


> It's been 10 years.... TEN YEARS.
> 
> I think a man can take a lot of mass in that lapse of time with a Proper diet/training.
> 
> This guy is certainly a genetic freak. Not everyone needs Roids and/or HGH.. Not saying he's not doing it but..Again.. 10 years.



i'm 35 years 6'1 4 close to 213 pounds and i never been a " workout guy"... for some personnal reasons i started hit the gym ( 4 days a week and day 5 go the swimming pool ) early may 

saturday i go back to my nutritionist for the first time and i lost 5 pounds of pure body fat and i'm older than Drew McIntyre

Still eating carb and drinking soft beer on my day off so the results could be even better. 

People always like scream "roids" " genetics" but give me the Drew's salary and trainers and i will probably cut 20 pounds of body fat before the end of summer


----------



## RAWHEADREX99 (Nov 29, 2011)

*LOTS OF.................*











*AND LOTS OF............*











OH YEAH!


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

He obviously followed Hulk Hogan's advice to say his prayers and take his vitamins, brother.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Doesn't help when everyone else are so short. He didn't have that problem ten years ago because the roster was relatively taller. He makes Dolph looks like a hobbit.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

I wouldn't say hes majorly bigger looking at old pictures, Hes just got a more defined muscle tone these days. His general size seems mostly the same.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Testosterone Replacement Therapy.

Guy is small, gets jobbed out, returns bigger, gets pushed. Mahal, McIntyre, Ryback etc. 
It's obvious.



UniversalGleam said:


> I wouldn't say hes majorly bigger looking at old pictures, Hes just got a more defined muscle tone these days. His general size seems mostly the same.


Yes, but you also said Rey Mysterio isn't bigger compared to 1997, so your judgement doesn't count.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Yes, but you also said Rey Mysterio isn't bigger compared to 1997, so your judgement doesn't count.


the only comments I remotely remember making about mysterio is that he wasnt as big as he looked in the selfie he posted when you take a look at him at the rumble and I think I made some reference to lighting in the gym. If you remember more than that then Im flattered that you follow me so closely because Ive made no mention of mysterio in this thread or any recent one.

I literally know nothing about mysterio in 1997 so I struggle to believe that I said that but if I did please feel free to post the actual quote and I will comment on it.

plus it would be nice if you could send a PDF of your "Testosterone Replacement Therapy" degree as well just so I know that you are qualified enough to make a post on the subject that actually "counts" because otherwise Im not sure you know enough yourself to be making such statements about what is "obvious". Reading over some bullet points on the internet doesnt make you an expert Im afraid.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Some seriously naive people in this thread. I'd venture to guess that 95% of WWE talents are on a substance that would cause them to be flagged if tested by the USADA.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Brazilian horse meat


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Muscle maturity, body hair and the beard. The people here claiming he took roids must be out of their minds. He hasn't gotten unrealistically big over the last decade and it was not like he was a skinny fat ass to begin with.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

I find it absolutely hilarious everyone ignores and makes no mention to his 2010 debut and the Three Man band bullshit when they talk about him on air.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

This guy would be the perfect face of WWE. 

The problem not American. Very hard to have a non american as the face of WWE.


----------



## Wwekingofring (Apr 5, 2020)

zrc said:


> Doesn't help when everyone else are so short. He didn't have that problem ten years ago because the roster was relatively taller. He makes Dolph looks like a hobbit.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Friend of Maharaja, of course.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

How accurate is this 10+ years timespan people are talking about? He looks "normal" (for a WWE superstar) in 2015-2016, he get got much bigger around 2017?


----------

